# beast



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1821/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That there......*

Is a biggun. Damn!!!!!  

Glad to see ya back on the boards!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Whats the size on dat Beast?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

state record by 1 pound 3oz. not on certified scales though but some good digital scales but it dont matter to me whether its reconized or not i didnt even try to send in info on her. cause i hauled her in and had the pleasure of holdin her and snapin some proof for myself.  and thats enough for me i got lots more to many to post!!!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

When? where?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

PURDY FISH,Clinder,length?? That fish has got to be better than 50" fork length from what I see there? What did the digital say?? Nice dern fish dude.. 

Gonna have a few for you to look at next week...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i was to drunk to remember when or where! 
             

*BUT*
a whole blue crab ballooned out to the main channel in the harbor once it reaches the drop snatch the line realese the balloon and let the lead take you to 30plus foot water seems to work well. specially with a whole blue claw minus the claws of course


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Good God, man, that fish is huge. She's got some shoulders on her, huh. 
I think you coulda fit your head in her mouth. 
Nice work.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*fish*

Either those fish have really skinny tails or you dudes down there have hands the size of baseball mitts. Those don't look that big to me. I think someone went to the make a fish look bigger than he is school of photography.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dd*

53fork 48/10 digi>
current record here is 47/7


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah their all juiced up you ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is exactly what im talkin about *surf rat* i do nothin but post a pict and im accused of goin to a school of some kinda photo bull****. you truly are an ass my friend. lets see some of your 50 plus inch drum. in fact lets see a dam whiting anything........go away quit playin and if you aint got nothin positive to say about someone then shut your mouth cause im prety sure no body else here wants to here your assinine remarks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!unless their asses like you.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*DrumDUm*

ive really grown partial to using a short leader but im makin mine about 6in long instead of 2 like you. i tell you though a shark will wreak havic on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I just*

Call it like I see it. All I'm saying is that you guys have big hands. Must be something in the water.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

surf rat said:


> Either those fish have really skinny tails or you dudes down there have hands the size of baseball mitts. Those don't look that big to me. I think someone went to the make a fish look bigger than he is school of photography.


Still looks like a nice fish to me. 
This little fish was 38 and my hands look like there hugh. 
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1817
Nice fish clinder


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*That 38 in Striper*

Looks like it was starved to death. what did it weigh adout 18 lbs? That is my point . That Striper looks like a snake.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah about 18. 
Yeah I hear ya but give the guy the benifit of the dought.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

nice striper id be proud of that fish and definatly warrents a photo!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> ive really grown partial to using a short leader but im makin mine about 6in long instead of 2 like you. i tell you though a shark will wreak havic on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I know this may sound strange to ya Clinder,but up here,I guess we be stupid cause we let sharks tear up all our junk..  He!!,bet I been dumped at least 20times in 30yrs of fishin for the red critters.. Can't count the number of times I been cut off. I've even thrown a bait in the water before and as soon as it hit,the line was a flappin in the breeze cause some dumb sandtiger,sharpnose,or sandbar shark was lyin there waitin with his mouth open and done ate my rig on the drop..   Rerigin around here is a ritual...  We even keep a "backuprod" just for that problem.. 

Down there casting might not be the way to get to the fish,but up here,at times it CAN BE.. I've caught plenty of fish short,but more when I can reach out and touch a bar that a normal cast will not hit..

Glad to see you dropped your leader length a bit,IMHO,think it will help you catch a couple more redones that way.. As far as sharks with that rig though,ain't gonna happen..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surf rat said:


> I think someone went to the make a fish look bigger than he is school of photography.


z


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*Dd*

yeah and i love the red bead between the slide and the top swivel. protects the knot well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Surfrat..*

Lighten up,pleeeeease.. I never knew they caught nice drum in Ga. Clinder is givin me an education on em,and I personally am right impressed with his pics.. Again,nice fish,especially at 53fork.. 

Clinder,you remember me sayin that maybe the Ga fish are skinnier that our's? If that fish had eaten like our fish and was 53 he'd be at least 50plus.. That is not meant as an insult. It shows me that you were tellin the truth about the number of fish you are catching over 50" that don't wieght that much. Do your fish feed on menhaden down there?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

North Carolina Red Drum State Record: 94 lbs. 2 oz. 

Ga. Red Drum state Record: 47 lbs, 7 oz.

Looks like they're a "little" fatter in North Carolina.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> North Carolina Red Drum State Record: 94 lbs. 2 oz.
> 
> Ga. Red Drum state Record: 47 lbs, 7 oz.
> 
> Looks like they're a "little" fatter in North Carolina.


 Yeap,agreed..  What I am getting at is that the lengths are big in Ga,and that is a "Big Headed Ole Warrior" fish. In NC that fish would have balanced the scale a [email protected] of a lot higher than 48plus..  It may be like deer,the further north you go the bigger the deer,because of the harsher winters? Just ponderin wid my "peabrain" as usual...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> It may be like deer,the further north you go the bigger the deer,because of the harsher winters? Just ponderin wid my "peabrain" as usual...


That theory might just be on target. Shoot, my uncle from NY says the deer down in Virginia/North Carolina look like dogs with antlers.

Man, this NC board is a tough crowd. Ya gotta have some thick skin around these parts. Don't ya just love it?  
Keeps Drumbum on his toes, at least.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

no ive tried hadens but never had much luck on em here. id say half are caught on whole blue crabs the other half on cut fish primarily pinfish bluefish & silver perch. occasionally i get em on a croaker head or spot. i dont no how you fish your crabs. i no you said you never had much luck with em but ive got a way of hookin and preparin a blue claw for a line that might different from you. of all the people fishin on tybee nobody has ever seen it done this way but you may have. it cast great stays together in fact you can just down right sling the heck out of it and it aint gonna come off!!!!!!!!! but back to original question i dont beleive their feedin on hadens here. in my half expert opinion somewhere between you and me the hadens move out off shore as the water is gettin cool but the drum stay in the deltas on the beaches and in the tributaries spawning . ive found the drum here are deffinatly prone to scavaging behind poirpose and blues pickin up scraps but it aint hadens here. we have huge deltas here that crawl with blue crabs and drum. if you happen to see some blues pulled up on the beach or pier you need to be fishin with watever kind of smaller fish people have been catchin the most of .cause thats proballly what the scraps on the bottom are that the drum are eating.

blue crabs work wonders for em. iffin their prepared right and hooked right.

whats the water clarity like up their for the most part????ours is somewhat muddie here most of the time with the mouths of two major rivers on either end of the beach. just a thought but iffin your waters clearer and deeper the hadens might stay in closer to the beach than here were its shallower and muddier. therefore altering the feeding habits off our coastal drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Keeps Drumbum on his toes, at least.


 Even us "Bums" need our sleep when we be gettin up at 5 so's we can catch a redone..  I be over an out so's you guys done lost yer ref...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

see ya DD take a pict of how you hook a crab iffin you can catch one!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*lenght*

Too bad there isn't a record book for the longest fish. I guess for Georgia that is a big Drum. Looks kind of skinny. Big head and not much ass. I think that must be the norm down there....for the fish I mean, not the fisherman.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*surf rat*

yeah surf rat i guess its not that impressive. i mean i never stopped to think that you fish in the best spots in the country (I.E. OBX) for drum. so to you i can see y your not impressed.im sure you catch em easilly 50 plus inches and 48plus pounds all the time. but hey its easy to catch a fish in the best spot in the pond but the guy who can pull one outta the worst spot will always have more a$$ to me.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

to catch them out here is really doing something. WAY TO GO CLINDER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No need to be critical of anyone's catch. It's kind of like what folks did to the world record striper holder up north. Ain't fair to the angler,and really doesn't reflect too good on the person doing the critisism,they sound like they are invious or jealous.. Also the person taking that kind of jabbin on one of these boards should be able to let it bounce off..

I ain't real happy with bein ref,but that's kinda my job. Reading a post full of bickerin should be left to other fishin boards which I will not mention right now..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*WTG Clinder...*

nice'un...

BTW Surf rat knows his drum...Surf rat...will forward pics this weekend


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice Feesh Clinder!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> no ive tried hadens but never had much luck on em here. id say half are caught on whole blue crabs the other half on cut fish primarily pinfish bluefish & silver perch. occasionally i get em on a croaker head or spot. i dont no how you fish your crabs. i no you said you never had much luck with em but ive got a way of hookin and preparin a blue claw for a line that might different from you. of all the people fishin on tybee nobody has ever seen it done this way but you may have. it cast great stays together in fact you can just down right sling the heck out of it and it aint gonna come off!!!!!!!!! but back to original question i dont beleive their feedin on hadens here. in my half expert opinion somewhere between you and me the hadens move out off shore as the water is gettin cool but the drum stay in the deltas on the beaches and in the tributaries spawning . ive found the drum here are deffinatly prone to scavaging behind poirpose and blues pickin up scraps but it aint hadens here. we have huge deltas here that crawl with blue crabs and drum. if you happen to see some blues pulled up on the beach or pier you need to be fishin with watever kind of smaller fish people have been catchin the most of .cause thats proballly what the scraps on the bottom are that the drum are eating.
> 
> blue crabs work wonders for em. iffin their prepared right and hooked right.
> 
> whats the water clarity like up their for the most part????ours is somewhat muddie here most of the time with the mouths of two major rivers on either end of the beach. just a thought but iffin your waters clearer and deeper the hadens might stay in closer to the beach than here were its shallower and muddier. therefore altering the feeding habits off our coastal drum.


 Haven't had to use crabs up here,have tried them,but with no success. Up here,at least in the fall,the fish feed on menhaden,mullet,as well as seamullet and other food fish,and yes flounder included.. 

Back in the 80's before the pogie boats got so bad,the fish would be right underneath the schools of menhaden. All you had to do when a school past was cast in it and bam it was on.. This is my understanding of what happened at Sandbridge this yr also.. Corrova which is a little south of Sandbridge had the same thing with fish rollin in the hadens,we were catchin em on the drop,if you didn't engage the spool on your reel quick enough,you'd backlash!!  

In the early spring,it's scetchy as to just exactly what they are feeding on.. I know there are schools of herring and hadens that come into the inlets,but not in huge numbers. I think at that time they could be caught on a crab very easily.. I wouldn't mind seein a pic of your rig,never had much success with casting them or catching withem,but in the springtime it might be the ticket..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Realy nice*

fish.

Too bad some people can't be more appreciative of your catch. Either jealous or an A*& or more likly both.

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess we are goin ta have to accept the fact that some FHB's feesh a bit different  ......the R


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

clinder said:


> ive really grown partial to using a short leader but im makin mine about 6in long instead of 2 like you. i tell you though a shark will wreak havic on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Great catch!! skinny or whatever...hats off to ya.
As far as sharks go. I use 2,1/2" of 130 or 150 lb. Jankie leader material on all drum rigs. IMOP when the shark/drum sucks up your bait the sinker smacks him in the mouth an the hook stays JUST inside the jaw. The leader will still gets snipped time to time but never wreaks havic. 
As far as water clarity goes.. They prefer dirty water more than clear up there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Orest said:


> fish.
> 
> Too bad some people can't be more appreciative of your catch. Either jealous or an A*& or more likly both.
> 
> Congrats on the catch.


in defense of his fishing capabilities.... rat catches alot of big fish most of the year, dood fishes the island like he lives down there... and he's far from an asshole, the internet has a horrible way of misrepresenting people.... in BOTH ways.


neil


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Great catch!! skinny or whatever...hats off to ya.
> As far as sharks go. I use 2,1/2" of 130 or 150 lb. Jankie leader material on all drum rigs. IMOP when the shark/drum sucks up your bait the sinker smacks him in the mouth an the hook stays JUST inside the jaw. The leader will still gets snipped time to time but never wreaks havic.
> As far as water clarity goes.. They prefer dirty water more than clear up there.


 There is another rig that is starting to become popular up here as well. You tie a 2or3 ft section of 100-125 mono onto your shock with shocknot or connect with swivel and fishfinder inbetween,directly snellin hook to the bottom. This will cast like a bullet as long as your fishfinder swivel is small enough so as not to allow it to slide mid flight.. With this rig you can catch the shark in all cases except when shark is big enough to dump ya or bite through the 125.. If you were to use sevenstran,as Clinder does there would be no biting off,just a good dumpin on a biggun.. 

As far as water clarity,when baitfishin you are probably going to be more sucessful in muddy water. As far as sightcasting clear or green water is the way to go. As far as the fishes preference,I've seen and caught them in both. If what they are feedin on is present,they prefer whatever clarity presents itself,IMHO...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> There is another rig that is starting to become popular up here as well. You tie a 2or3 ft section of 100-125 mono onto your shock with shocknot or connect with swivel and fishfinder inbetween,directly snellin hook to the bottom. This will cast like a bullet as long as your fishfinder swivel is small enough so as not to allow it to slide mid flight.. With this rig you can catch the shark in all cases except when shark is big enough to dump ya or bite through the 125.. If you were to use sevenstran,as Clinder does there would be no biting off,just a good dumpin on a biggun.


YUP... 4' of 130# leader. put a overhand knot 3" above the hook (I crimp mine) to keep bead an lip smackin lead close to hook for best casting. I use this rig when wading so i can wrap the leader and lift his head. An overhand knot is always a no-no when it comes to line, but with 130# you can get away with it.
2ct.
Edit: I should clarify, the sinker goes above the overhand knot and keeps it from riding directly on the hook...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thats onr big Dude. Perty werk


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Great fish clinder, don't let the superstars get to you. Keep the reports and pictures coming.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*Great looking fish C*

I had faith in ya. Keep up the good work. Scott


----------

